# TT 2.0 TFSI Quattro Rear Brakes



## tjw2999 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello All,

I am back to TT ownership after a period away, it is good to be back, and good to see this forum is still here!

I have a 2015 TT roadster 2.0 TFSI Quattro and have noticed the rear brake pads are getting low. I took a wheel off at the weekend and measured, the discs are ~300mm diameter and solid. When I search for TT brakes, none seem to match up with this spec. I have noticed a thread below which gives the Audi P/N, however are there any aftermarket supplier options for these? Also, has anyone undertaken this job eith the electric park brake, seems like there a re a few ways either to use a battery to wind back or to remove the motor and do it manually?

As an aside, I also seem to have a creaking noise from the rear nearside suspension at low speed. I thought this was a stone trapped in the bottom spring moount, unfortunately not. I'll book it in to Audi for an inspection, but has anyone heard similar?

Thanks in advance for any help and advice.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

You need to use the appropriate tool for the rear brakes (VCDS or other service tooling). Part of the process recalibrates the rear brakes - the car learns the brake wear levels. Working around this means the car thinks the pads are more worn than they are, this cannot be a good thing. Does it actually lead to any damage or safety issue? Who knows, probably make your pads wear out quicker though.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

phazer said:


> You need to use the appropriate tool for the rear brakes (VCDS or other service tooling). Part of the process recalibrates the rear brakes - the car learns the brake wear levels. Working around this means the car thinks the pads are more worn than they are, this cannot be a good thing. Does it actually lead to any damage or safety issue? Who knows, probably make your pads wear out quicker though.


More specifically, the VCDS procedure is used to recalibrate the rear parking brake travel distance. The computer remembers how far it had to "travel" the parking brake motor to get a certain force on the brake, and how far it has to travel to get the brakes free. This ensures the parking brake motor is always just a bit away from having the pad applied, so that when you pull the switch to engage the parking brake it happens as quick as possible. As the pad wears, these two positions change a bit and it learns this (it has to push "further" to engage brake since pad is worn down). If you don't reset this system with VCDS it will probably try to apply your new pads as hard or far as the old ones, which could damage a number of things since they are new and thicker. The VCDS procedure runs the parking brake system through several (three?) cycles and learns where the new catching point is and stores it.

When you'd replace the rear's on an old hand-brake car, I remember pulling it and the parking brake catches much sooner (since pad is thicker). Same thing, except the computer can't "feel" where that is and has to learn the position based on motor current (motor pulls lots of power and it knows it's at the end of travel). It just doesn't run through this procedure all the time because it takes a while and it has no way of knowing you've replaced the pads and that it should re-learn. Hence VCDS. I'm definitely going to get a VCDS as even changing the battery has to be learned!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

EPB procedure in VCDS:http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_VII_(5G/AU)_ABS_Brakes

The opening action is nothing special. Similar to turning back the brake pistons, but electronically for the EPB. Closing the EPB performs the calibration as mentioned in a post above. It tells the EPB how far to move to engage parking brake, taking into account the new pad and disc thickness.
VCDS/Audi/many people strongly advise using a charger to keep the battery topped up when you do this procedure. Apparently the EPB motors are very sensitive to a low battery voltage when performing this opening/closing. Ignoring this means there's a chance one or both motors fail and need replacement. (And yes, some people get away with it. Up to you if you want to take the risk!)

Brake disc thread: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1833635

I have personally fitted Brembo UV coated (no more rusty hubs), part number for the rear brakes is 08.C501.11

Good luck!


----------



## tjw2999 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the responses on this. Looks like I will either use a garage or try to tie in with someone who has VCDS.

For brake pads, does anyone have recommendations for manufacturers and their part numbers. I am assuming that the pads listed for my registration are for the smaller discs, whereas I need those for the larger 300mm disc.

Thanks again


----------

